#ubuntu-dk-moede 2010-12-23
<efactusa> WHY NO ONE ANSWER MY QUESTIONNNNNNN!!!!! WHAT CHANNEL IS FOR QUESTIONS
<efactusa> I AM TRYING ALL CHANNEL IN LIST
<efactusa> 127.0.0.1  www.myefact.com myefact.com greatestate.com www.greatestate.com westonmass.net  http://www.myefact.com http://greatestate.com http://westonmass.net   do you know if I am supposed to put the HTTP part in the hosts file for LINUX  server? ???
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-12-19
<wangerin> Haløjsa ;-)
<pixiarvai> åhhh ja, der er møde i dag
<wangerin> Jeps
<pixiarvai> jeg lavede lige et "bump" i tråden i forum
<sbc> Så er klokken ved at være 20 :)
<sbc> Men vi er jo ikke super mange..
<sbc> Skal vi lige vente 10-15 min?
<pixiarvai> +41 jeg har også sparket tråden til tops i forum ;)
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> ok - vi starter igen kl. 20:15 :)
<pixiarvai> møder op til jul er ikke optimalt, jeg tror ikke vi får mange med
<sbc> pixiarvai: Du har nok ret. Vi skal også bare gerne snart igang, hvis vi skal nå at få stablet noget på benene :)
<sbc> Ok, det bragte jo ikke mange til...
<sbc> Lad os starte.
<sbc>     Hurtig navnerunde
<wangerin> Henning fra Alslug
<sbc> <-- Søren fra København
<pixiarvai> christian arvai , holeby-lolland
<sbc> ok - vi skal (måske) også lige smide et referat sammen bagefter. Det skal jeg gerne skrive, så medmindre en af jer andre gerne vil?
<wangerin> den tager du bare ;-)
<sbc> Super
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>     Hvad vil vi?
<sbc> Har I set mail'en fra Michael? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2011-December/002656.html
<pixiarvai> ideen med en folder er fin nok, og vi har vist også en som spurgte i forum om det samme
<wangerin> Hej Poul
<pel> Hej
<wangerin> En ting som jeg erintereseret i er dato(er)
<sbc> Jeg syntes også planen fra Michael lyder god.
<sbc> wangerin: 12.04 bliver vist udgivet sent i april, så vi skal (måske) hen i maj.
<sbc> wangerin: Men vi kan jo (indtil videre) selv vælge...
<wangerin> Vi har i Alslug aktivitet fast 2. lørdag hver måned, så hvis vi skal deltage skal det ikke være i de weekends ;-)
<sbc> ahh, ok.
<sbc> wangerin: Men ville I lave et arrangenemnt hos jer, eller ville I komme til København og være med (eller begge)?
<wangerin> sbc: Jeg kunne godt være inmtereseret (også) i at komme ud i landet et andet sted. Men vi laver nok et eller andet hernede. Under alle omstændigheder holder vi som altid installfest
<sbc> cool
<sbc> Skal vi begynde at snakke praktiske muligheder, eller er der andre der vil tale om muligheder for ting vi kunne gøre - eller kommenterer på Michaels forslag?
<pel> Det kunne være flere steder samtidigt.
<wangerin> Jeg synes hans ide lyder rigtig god.
<sbc> pel: Sagtens. Det kræver bare at vi får det planlagt / arrangeret :)
<sbc> Ok, næste punkt: 
<sbc>     Hvad kan vi?
<wangerin> pel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2011-December/002656.ht
<wangerin> pel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2011-December/002656.html
<sbc> Det lidt ringe fremmøde tyder jo desværre på at der måske ikke er så mange der vil/kan/har tid til at give en hånd med...
<wangerin> Ikke lige nu ihvertfald.
<pixiarvai> og jeg kommer (som sædvanligt) ikke med
<sbc> Jeg er (bliver) også relativt meget arbejds-presset i de kommende måneder, så jeg vil heller ikke skrive mig op til det store...
<sbc> Er konklusionen at vi syntes at michaels forslag lyder godt, og vi har egentlig ikke nogen rettelser / forbedringer, men det lader ikke til at der er nok / nogen der kan hjælpe. Så hvis det skal blive til noget, så er der nogen / flere der skal melde sig?
<sbc> Så hvis Michael har lyst til at være tovholder, så må han også selv få banket noget frivillige sammen?
<wangerin> sbc: Der skal folk på banen for at det kan blive til noget.
<pixiarvai> enig, vi får et stablet noget på benene som det står i dag
<pixiarvai> et=ikke
<wangerin> Er der noget som har talent til at lave sådan en folder?
<sbc> ok - det er jo også en konklusion i sig selv :)
<pel> Er det ide med fælles materiale?
<sbc> pel: Det kunne det være - i hvert fald dele af det.
<sbc> wangerin: Der var en fyr fra nordjylland (som jeg ikke lige nu kan huske hvad hed) som var rigtig dygtig. Han lavede også noget materiale for et par år siden. Eller er der jo spreadubuntu hjemmesiden.
<sbc> Der skal dog laves noget tekst på dansk...
<sbc> men der er en del grafik og lignende man kan snuppe.
<sbc> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials
<wangerin> Hvad er målet? At vi ha x løse arrangementer? eller at vi afholder install-parites et par steder (evt med nogle oplæg) ?
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg tror målet er at vi får stablet det på benene vi kan klare?
<sbc> Skal vi stoppe for i aften?
<wangerin> Hvis vi har nogle foldere som michael foreslår) som bare mangler tid og sted klar er vi et godt stykke.
<wangerin> Så skal der nogle folk til at dele dem ud, og nogle til at hold installfest, de forskellig steder. Det burde være muligt
<sbc> wangerin: Vi skal bare være flere end dem der har meldt sig indtil videre.
<wangerin> sbc: 100% enig ;-)
<sbc> Men skal vi stoppe for i aften - nogen der ellers gerne vil sige noget ?
<wangerin> Men hvis vi kan få sat "Nogen" igang med at lave en folder vil der nok være nemmere at skaffe folk til uddeling og installation.
<pel> Enig!
<wangerin> Har du nogen som hest ide om hvem ham fra nordjylland er?
<wangerin> MÃ¥ske kunne han lokkes?
<sbc> wangerin: 2 sec, prøver lige at kigge min e-mail igennem :)
<sbc> wangerin: Mads Rosendahl.
<sbc> flink fyr - men det er længe siden jeg har hørt noget fra ham.
<sbc> Man kunne sagtens sende ham en mail...
<pixiarvai> hvor har jeg hørt det navn før ? , var han i oversættergruppen
<wangerin> pel: Eller er det noget for dig at kigge på noget dtp?
<sbc> pixiarvai: Det kan være - han lavede også flyers til nogle ting for et par år tilbage. Kan dog ikke lige nu huske hvilke / hvad.
<pel> Ja, det er ikke noget problem.
<wangerin> Jeg sidder lige og kigger på http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials
<wangerin> Udgangspunkt? http://spreadubuntu.org/files/buzz_leaflet.png
<wangerin> sbc: Hvad er der af økonomiske muligheder til tryk?
<sbc> wangerin: gode. Vi har 7000 på kontoen.
<sbc> Så et par tusind skulle være muligt.
<wangerin> Er der nogen som ved noget om hvordan grafikken (farver etc) bliver på 12.04?
<wangerin> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/Unt.jpg
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg tror ikke de laver de store ændringer - men det er kun et gæt.
<pixiarvai> tænker du på skrivebordsfarverne
<wangerin> ;-)
<wangerin> Ja, så vi kunne få flyeren til at matche skiver / desktop etc ?
<wangerin> Også det.
<wangerin> pixiarvai: Også det.
<pixiarvai> jeg har en 12.04 alpha vi kan tjekke det på .... eneste problem er at den er i dual med denne install, så jeg kan først se det senere hehe
<pixiarvai> skal jeg tage et screenshot og uploade til jer ?
<pixiarvai> jeg mener dog at det 100% liger 11.10
<pixiarvai> ligner
<sbc> de laver vist ikke design / grafik så tidligt i processen.
<sbc> Der må vi nok vente lidt tid...
<pixiarvai> god ide
<wangerin> Jeg kan heller ikke finde noget på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule om hvornår de fryser grafikken.
<wangerin> pel: KIgger du på en teaser?
<pel> Jo, det er iorden.
<wangerin> Indholdet kan jo påbengyndes inden farver/logo er klar.
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg gætter på at det er omkring beta og UI freeze - så midt / slut februar
<wangerin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserInterfaceFreeze
<wangerin> Den er på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule sat til 23. februar
<wangerin> Det må være det tidspunkt hvor udseendet ligger klar
<wangerin> 1. marts kommer Alpha1
<sbc> ok , jeg smutter for i aften. Ses / snakkes :)
<wangerin> sbc: I hvertfald skrives ;-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Næste møde: mandag d. 9. januar kl. 20.00 http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/305/detail/ | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<sbc> wangerin: Præcis :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-12-16
<sbc> Zilvador, Kan du ændre topic nu ?
<Zilvador> Hej sbc 
<Zilvador> Nej. Den siger '#ubuntu-dk-moede :You're not a channel operator'
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg har fået rettigheder af soren til at give andre rettigheder, men jeg er ikke lige stærk i irc / chanserv syntax. Hang on, skal så bare lige finde de rette "flag"
<Zilvador> Fedt :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Prøv med: "/msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-dk-moede test"
<Zilvador> Det var den vist ligeglad
<sbc> Zilvador, FÃ¥r du noget feedback?
<Zilvador> Nej
<henning4> davs
<wangerin>  /msg NickServ identify oz1lln
<Zilvador> Godaften wangerin 
<sbc> wangerin, ups... :(
<Zilvador> Skete også for mig engang :/
<wangerin> sbc ?
<sbc> wangerin, Jeg tror jeg kender dit Freenode pass nu. Du havde lige et mellemrum for meget før din " /msg Nickserv identify" kommando.
<sbc> wangerin, Du bør nok ændre dit kodeord.
<wangerin> No problem. Det var ikke det rigtige kode
<sbc> wangerin, ok :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg kan ikke gennemskue det. Ifølge denne linje tror jeg du burde kunne få lov at ændre topic:
<sbc> 3     Zilvador               +Aiortv [modified 20m 46s ago]
<sbc> :(
<Zilvador> Hmm...underligt. Og er det netop den kommando, du bruger?
<Zilvador> Godaften Momsemor 
<Zilvador> sbc, ^
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 16. december 2014 kl. 20.00 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Momsemor> God aften
<sbc> Zilvador:  /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-dk-moede IRC-møde tirsdag d. 16. december 2014 kl. 20.00 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> Momsemor, godaften
<Zilvador> Den ignorerer mig fuldstændigt :)
<Zilvador> sbc, vil du køre mødet i aften?
<Zilvador> Godaften Voidcode
<sbc> Zilvador, helst ikke :) Men hvis det skal være så ok. Jeg har bare intet overblik over dagsorden eller hvad vi egentlig skal i dag. Jeg er her kun fordi det stod i min kalender :)
<Zilvador> Hehe...du har godt nok travlt for tiden :)
<Zilvador> Hmm...mon der kommer flere
<Zilvador> Jeg skal nok starte mødet
<wangerin> sbc: Det lyder lidt som min status ;-)
<Zilvador> Godaften Blueeyez 
<Blueeyez> Aften Zilvador :-)
<Zilvador> Hmm...er der ingen, der læser min fine agenda? :p
<Blueeyez> link?
<Blueeyez> har vidst set den før
<Zilvador> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/924/detail/
<sbc> Zilvador, Læser dem om lidt når du linker til dem.
<Zilvador> Den var nu også i indkaldelsen...
<sbc> Zilvador, :)
 * Zilvador prikker til Blfriis CybergeekDK Klaus_Rasmussen Klumben mads_ ubuntulog2
<CybergeekDK> øøøh
<CybergeekDK> mmmm ja
<Zilvador> Velkommen CybergeekDK 
<wangerin> Zilvador: Jeg har lige kigget på den.
<CybergeekDK> thx
<Zilvador> Skulle lige se, om du var her :)
<Zilvador> Nå...lad os starte mødet!
<Blfriis> Hejsa er med
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hej alle
<Blueeyez> Hej Klaus_Rasmussen :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften ubuntianere!
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hi
<Zilvador> Agendaen for i aften er:
<Zilvador> Indledning
<Zilvador> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste gang 
<Zilvador> Status på igangværende aktiviteter 
<Zilvador> Status på lokalforeninger 
<Zilvador> Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Lad os først tage en navnerunde blandt de fremmødte
<Momsemor> Jannie, Hadsten, MB
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun. Jeg er loco-kontakt, bestyrelsesmedlem og bosiddende i København
<Blfriis> Brian Fra Randers
<CybergeekDK> Michael Madsen fra Århus
<Blueeyez> Kenneth, Esbjerg, Formand i Esbjerg afdelingen
<Klaus_Rasmussen> Klaus_Rasmussen redaktør
 * wangerin er Henning, Sønderborg +/-, formand for AlsLUG
<Zilvador>  +/-? :)
<mads_> Mads - Århus. Men jeg er her ikke, læser harry poter for ungerne.
<Voidcode> Terkel Sørensen. Jeg lytter / ser bare med :)
<Zilvador> Hehe...i orden
 * sbc er Søren fra Odense
<Zilvador> Super er du er med, Voidcode!
<Zilvador> *at du er med
<Zilvador> Godt. Næste punkt er valg af ordstyrer og referent
<Zilvador> Er der nogen andre, der stiller op til en af posterne?
 * wangerin bor midt mellem søderborg og aabenraa, såååå ;-)
<Blueeyez> Kan da godt prøve at være referent :-)
<Zilvador> Super, Blueeyez :). Mange tak!
<Blueeyez> men du må godt lige kigge mig over skulderen ;-)
<Zilvador> Så fortsætter jeg med ordstyrerpinden
<Zilvador> Hehe...det er en aftale
<Zilvador> Næsten punkt er godkendelse af sidste gangs referat
<Zilvador> Er der nogle kommentarer?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +
<Momsemor> +1
<Blueeyez> +
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Det er der vist ikke :)
<sbc> +1
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ springer vi videre
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er Status på igangværende aktiviteter 
<Zilvador> Jeg havde håbet på, at nogle af nøglepersonerne ville være til stede i aften
<Zilvador> En liste over aktiviteterne er:
<Zilvador> Google Adsense-konto (Nicky)
<Zilvador> Flytte Google-kalenderen til forsiden (Lars)
<Zilvador> Lave donationsknap (Christian)
<Zilvador> Ansøgning til DKUUG (Daniel og Nicky)
<Zilvador> Opgradere forum til phpBB 3.1 (Anders)
<Zilvador> Implementere Swipp-konto på hjemmesiden (ikke tildelt)
<Zilvador> Lave donationsknap over 'nyheder' på forsiden (ikke tildelt)
<Zilvador> Sætte donationsknap op på forummet (ikke tildelt. Hænger sammen med Adsense?)
<Zilvador> Opsætte Paypal-konto til donationssiden (ikke tildelt)
<Zilvador> Nicky, Lars, Christian og Anders er her ikke 
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Ja, wangerin?
<wangerin> Jeg har som tidligere nævnt sat både swipp og paypal op andre steder, men det meste skal gøres af formand/kasserer men jeg kan godt ridse trinnene op hvis det ønskes ;-)
<wangerin>  /
<Zilvador> Det må du meget gerne :).
<Zilvador> Må jeg skrive dig på den pind ind til videre?
<wangerin> Det må du godt, så skriver jeg noget i mellemtiden ;-)
<Zilvador> Super godt!
<Klaus_Rasmussen> !
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der vil se på nogle af de andre punkter?
<Zilvador> Særligt de ikke tildelte :)
<Zilvador> Klaus_Rasmussen?
<Blueeyez> Velkommen til AJenbo :-)
<AJenbo> lo
<Klaus_Rasmussen> Har sendt Nicky's Ansøgning til DKUUG og fået meget positivt svar tilbage
<Zilvador> Velkommen AJenbo :). Du kommer som kaldet
<Zilvador> Har du? Super.
<Zilvador> Jeg skulle netop selv til at give en opdatering på det punkt.
<Zilvador> Sagen var, at vi blev færdige med ansøgningen i sidste uge og prøvede begge at sende den
<Momsemor> Fortæl :-)
<Zilvador> Desværre indeholdt adressen et dansk bogstav og kunne derfor ikke sendes af de fleste mailservere
<Klaus_Rasmussen> De vil støtte både økonomisk og med server
<Zilvador> Men godt at høre, at det lykkedes for dig :)
<Zilvador> Super. Rigtigt gode nyheder! Kan jeg få dig til at videresende svaret til mig?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> jeps
<Momsemor> Godt gået...
<Zilvador> Mange tak
<Blueeyez> Lækkert at høre ja :-)
<Zilvador> Så skulle foreningen være reddet for 2015! :D
 * Zilvador trutter i trumpet
<Blueeyez> Det skal nok blive bedre Zilvador :-)
<Momsemor> HURRA 
<Zilvador> Haha...ja, det regner vi helt sikkert med
<Blfriis> super
<Zilvador> Helt konkret spurgte vi, om de ville dække udgifterne i vores budget for 2015
<Zilvador> Og det har de så accepteret.
<AJenbo> nice
<Blueeyez> Et par bekymringer mindre :-)
<Zilvador> Og nu hvor Anders har slået sig til os, kan det være, at han vil fortælle om sit projekt med at opgradere forummet :)
<AJenbo> Admin gruppen er enige om at vi fint kan have hosting hos dem, vi skal blot have en privat ip så vi kan forsætte med at have https (vi er låst til https for 1 år)
<AJenbo> ok, jeg fortæller :)
<AJenbo> jeg har opgraderet siden på min test maskine, det er sådanset gået fint nok, men jeg mangler stadig at lave nogle af de krtiske plugins før vi kan udgive noget.
<Zilvador> Det ville være super, hvis vi også kunne have side der. Det ville være en pæn lettelse for budgettet.
<AJenbo> Desuden skal thema også laves på ny
<AJenbo> Det er der med en kæmpe process der mangler
<AJenbo> Den gode nyhed er at den nye phpBB er baseret på noget af det jeg kommer til at arbejde med i dagligdagen på mit nye job
<AJenbo> Der ud over har jeg fået sat Donations knappen op i panelet til højre på forsiden af artikler, samt indsat kalenderen på forsiden
<Zilvador> Fedt. Du har dermed taget endnu et par punkter fra listen!
<Blueeyez> Lækkert AJenbo :-D
<Zilvador> Er du færdig? :)
<AJenbo> Pth. har jeg sat opgraderingen af forummet lidt på holdt mens jeg arbejder på nogle af det små ændringer vi har planlagt, så det næste bliver at få min adwords konto sat ind og så sætte donations knappen op når der ikke er reklamer.
<AJenbo> Jeg vil tro at vi kan lave en tidlig udgivelse af det nye forum i slutningen af Januar eller mid febuar
<AJenbo> slut/
<Zilvador> Super. Samarbejder du med Nicky om Adwords? Eller har du  overtaget opgaven? :)
<Momsemor> Rigtig godt arbejde, Anders :-)
<Zilvador> Det er super godt!
<AJenbo> Det er alligevel mig der kender kontoen og det er blot at skrive den ind i det rigtige felt så det er nok lettest at jeg bare gør det.
<AJenbo> Ca. lige så svært som at sende en mail til ham :P
<Zilvador> Hehe...godt.
<Zilvador> Hvilke plugins var det, der skulle laves?
<Zilvador> Er det nogle af de eksisterende, der skal omkodes?
<AJenbo> Muligheden for at markere emner som løst er nok en af de vigtigste, phpBB bruger den selv på deres officelle side så man kunne lidt håbe de selv får lavet en tilsværende til den nye udgave.
<AJenbo> Avatar skal moddes da måden det fungere på som standard kræver at brugeren aktivere dem, det skulle gerne fungere automatisk som det gør på vores nuværrende side. Jeg har arbejdet lidt på det og har fået lavet lidt protoype til det.
<AJenbo> Så er der hele intergrationen mellem WP og phpBB, der har jeg også tænkt mig at lave noget helt fra buden da den nuværrende er årsagen til 99% af vores problemer.
<AJenbo> Men det er nødvendigt for at kunne intergere menuerne samt bruger kontoer.
<Zilvador> Det lyder ikke helt nemt
<Zilvador> Men fedt at du kan bruge erfaringerne i arbejdet...og omvendt :)
<AJenbo> Vi skal også have lavet et plugin der blokere TOR brugere fra at logge ind, det er desværre nødvendigt at vi har set mange forsøg på at skaffe sig adgang til andres brugere via dette proxy neværk.
<AJenbo> Det er en relativ simpel opgave så hvis nogen har lydt til at være med ville det være et godt sted at starte.
<Blueeyez> AJenbo er det ikke mulgit at blackliste proxy/vpn brugere?
<Zilvador> Hmm...det kunne jeg måske godt finde på.
<Zilvador> Men ærgerligt at det er nødvendigt
<wangerin> Så er det da got jeg kører ud af mit eget vpn-net ;-)
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: kun hvis man har en måde at opdage at de er fra et proxy netværk og det er der mig bekendt ikke en funktion til for Tor.
 * AJenbo i phpBB 3.1
<AJenbo> Zilvador: fedt :)
<Blueeyez> AJenbo okay, havde lidt håbet de havde sådan et plugin..
<Zilvador> Vi kan lige snakke sammen om det bagefter :). Så kan det være, at jeg kan hjælpe dig lidt
<Blueeyez> men uanset så lyder det godt :-)
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: der er nogle plugins til at blokere for spam lister
<Zilvador> Men fedt at høre, at det går fremad...selv om det lyder til at være en stor opgave
<AJenbo> Vi ville også gerne skifte væk fra Google Analytics hvilket også kræver et plugin for at kunne sætte tracking koden for et opensource tacking system ind i stedet.
<Zilvador> Spændende
<AJenbo> Det ville være noget vi hoster selv og der med deles der ikke information med andre.
<wangerin> der findes en rbl til tor, så en given ip kan slås op om den er tor-exitnode via et dns-opslag. Det er s**** let at implementere ;-)
<Zilvador> Det ville være fedt :)
<AJenbo> Det er måske den aller letteste da der allerede er et google analytics pluckin og det kun kræver en lille ændring af dette.
<Zilvador> Godt. Det kan være, at vi skal gå videre med dagsordenen.
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: der findes allerede funktioner til at blokere besøgende ud fra forskellige spam lister.
<Blueeyez> Ja okay AJenbo :-)
<Blueeyez> +1 Zilvador :-)
<AJenbo> sorry glemte jeg allerede hade skrevet det :)
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<Zilvador> De eneste punkter fra listen, efter at Anders og Klaus nærmest har fået dem alle streget ud, er donationsknappen og Paypal-kontoen :)
<AJenbo> wangerin: ja det er også det vi gør pt. men det er som et mod af phpBB 3.0 koden og vi skal i stedet have lavet et phpBB 3.1 plugin
<Zilvador> Christian Arvai tilbød at lave en donationsknap til forumsignaturer til sidste møde. Det kan være, at han kommer med den næste gang :)
<wangerin> ;-)
<Zilvador> Hvis nogen andre har lyst til at lege med Paypal på hjemmesiden, skal de også være velkomne. Det er dog ikke en prioritet
<AJenbo> fordelen ved at have det som plugin og ikke mod er at vi ikke længere skal patche hver opdatering af koden og så både kan opgradere phpBB og WP løbende. Pt. er det en temmelig gammel WP vi køre med pga. vi ikke har haft tid til at teste koden og gå i gennem hele udgivelses processen som vi pt er nød til pga. vores mods til phpBB 3.0
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at vi skal springe til næste punkt, som er status på lokalforeninger
 * AJenbo man kunne ikke lave plugins i 3.0
<Zilvador> Momsemor og Blfriis, vil I fortælle lidt om jeres område? :)
<Zilvador> Jeg husker, at Momsemor stod foran et foredrag i Risskov sidste gang
<Blfriis> Tager du den Momsemor
<Momsemor> I Aarhus var der 3 nye sidste gang, så alt går fint :-) Det er ikke et foredrag. Jeg starter kursus i brugen af Ubuntu d. 6. januar i Datastuen i Risskov
<Momsemor> Slut/
<Klaus_Rasmussen> godt initiv
<Momsemor> Den 1. tirsdag i hver måned /
<Zilvador> Super. SÃ¥ du har ikke haft foredraget endnu, men til januar? :)
<Momsemor> Det er IKKE et foredrag ;-))))
<Zilvador> Haha
<Zilvador> Undervisningen
<Momsemor> Ja......Ja....
<Zilvador> Beklager. Det med foredraget har sat sig fast i mit hoved
<Momsemor> Er der ikke noget til at stoppe det, (kunne ikke lade være ;-), sorry ;-)
<Zilvador> Spændende. Så venter vi til næste gang med at høre mere :)
<Zilvador> Haha
<Zilvador> Der er vist ingen kur
<Momsemor> Hi, HI...
<Zilvador> Og går det også godt i Randers og Favrskov?
<Momsemor> Brian, vil du???
<AJenbo> p.s. 
<Momsemor> Farvskov går stille og roligt og vi holdt juleafslutning i onsdags  /
<Blfriis> ikke det store herfra, udover at det kører der ud af
<AJenbo> phpBB.com er blevet hacket og de har lukket siden mens de gennemgår hele deres infra struktur hvilket lidt har sat et stopklodes for udviklingen af det nye froum da jeg ikke kan tilgå deres dokumentation og eksempler før den nye server kommer op at køre.
<Zilvador> Hmm...synd med phpBB
<Zilvador> Vi håber, at de kommer op snart igen
<Zilvador> Elllers må du bruge Internet Archive :p
<Zilvador> NÃ¥... Blueeyez. Sker der noget i Esbjerg? :)
<Blueeyez> Jeg har søgt og fundet et godt alternativ til en bærbar (Abook Z510) hvor der kan installere Ubuntu på og det virker fra start samt det er en sælger i Esbjerg hvor jeg pt undersøger prisen ved køb af flere... Dernæst så arbejder jeg på information om Ubuntu fordele/Ulemper og har fået grønt lys til at vise en bestemt målgruppe Ubuntu og håber den falder i god jord, da det er lige hvad de har brug for (Min opfattels
<Blueeyez> e/erfaring i forhold til Windows) /
<Zilvador> Haha...du sad klar. Super!
<Blueeyez> indeed :-)
<Zilvador> Hvordan vil du vise det? Et kursus et sted?
<Momsemor> Foredrag???? ;-)
<Zilvador> Og benytter du dig at en bestemt forhandler af Abook?
<Zilvador> Jeg undlod faktisk bevidst at sige foredrag denne gang...haha :D
<Blueeyez> Jeg vil købe 2 bærbar (Z510) og stille dem frem og så lade 2 personer sidde ved dem og prøve sig frem og guide dem mm
<Klaus_Rasmussen> Momsemor hehe
<Blueeyez> jeg handler ved Electronics centeret (bbec.dk / bygpc.dk)
<Blueeyez> fordelen er at hvis de får systemer til at fejle så er det ikke på deres egne maskiner
<Blueeyez> og så er der ingen panik
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt
<Zilvador> Og så kan de selv få lov til at afprøve systemet
<Blueeyez> fordelen ved EC er at de selv reparere dem
<Zilvador> Rigtig god ide
<Blueeyez> nemlig. Som sagt er det en meget følsom målgruppe, men starter ud i små sko :-)
<Zilvador> Har du sat en dato for fremvisningen?
<Blueeyez> håber i Januar/Februar
<Zilvador> Super! Held og lykke med det :)
<Blueeyez> tak tak :-)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg kom til at hoppe lidt rundt i agendaen. Men så tager vi Sønderborg og Aabenraa nu :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, går det godt hos jer?
<wangerin> Her i AlsLUG er alt ved det gamle - sådan da. VI har desvære fået afslag på lokaler i Aabenraa dels grundet ferie og dels at huset et booket til anden side :-/ Vi forventer at flytte væk fra Nygadehuset fra februar, men det er endnu ikke fastlagt hvorhen. Men vi afholder stadigvæk  installfest 2. lørdag i hver måned og linuxaften ca 1½ uge senere. /
<Zilvador> Supergodt at folk er så forberedte! hehe
<wangerin> copy-paste er din ven ;-)
<Zilvador> Hvornår er det, I har fået afslag?
<Zilvador> (helt enig :) )
<Zilvador> Og hvor mange aktive medlemmer er I i AlsLUG?
<wangerin> I februar, og deruder en mere af de tre lørdag vi havde brug for, så nu flytter vi til større lokaler. Vi har helt generelt et pladsproblem. Både i Aabenraa og Sønderborg
<wangerin> Vi har ca 190 medlemmer, men batalionen af Tordenskjolds soldater er på 5 til møderne. På mailinglister er der lidt flere ;-()
<Zilvador> Tja, det fænomen kender vi jo godt :)
<Zilvador> Men held og lykke med at finde nye lokaler. Er der nogle steder på radaren?
<Zilvador> wangerin, ^ :)
<Zilvador> NÃ¥, han forsvandt vist. SÃ¥ hopper vi bare videre.
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er eventuelt
<henning4> Argh maskinen døde ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Æv da
<Zilvador> Jeg spurgte, om I havde nogle nye steder på radaren
<Zilvador> Det nåede du vist ikke at se
<wangerin> Vi har to steder i kikkerten. Så vi finder nok et nyt sted at være.
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt
<Zilvador> Lad os hoppe videre til næste punkt på agendaen
<Zilvador> Sidste punkt er Eventuelt. Wangerin, du havde noget?
<wangerin> Det forsvandt da maskinen døde, så jeg må prøve igen ;-)
<wangerin> Ang. swipp og paypal.
<wangerin> Begge dele skal oprettes af formand/kasserer.
<wangerin> swipp kræver et telefon-ummer til det, men hvis vi er ligeglade med hvem der indbetaler via swipp, skal sim-kortet kun sidde i en telefon i forbendelse med oprettelsen.
<wangerin> Min erfraning er at cbb er et billigste sted at have en "modtage-only" telefon liggende (10kr/månde)
<Zilvador> Er der nogle særlige årsager, der gør, at det kræver formanden eller kasseren?
<Blueeyez> juridiske tror jeg
<Zilvador> *kassereren :)
<wangerin> taletid virker ofte billigere, men de "holdbarheden" er ofte ikke lang nok til at det kan betale sig
<wangerin> zilvador: kommer jeg til
<Zilvador> Super
<wangerin> på hjemmesiden skal der blot stå at vi modtgaer indbetalinger via swipp på nummer xx xx xx xx no problem
<wangerin> paypal er blot en formular som linker til paypla-side, så det er heller ikke det store at sætte op.
<wangerin> Jeg har lige været igemme opsættlsen at begge dele og jeg står selvfølgelig til rådighed når det skal oprettes.
<AJenbo> !
<wangerin> Mht forman/kasserer, så skal det være de tegningsberetigede der gør det, eller giver det problemer med juraen. Jeg vil jo ikke kunne lave aftale på vegne af foreningen ;-)
<wangerin> Eler nogle spørgsmål? Så skal jeg forsøge at svare på dem ;-) /
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker bare, at det jo er titler, der kan skifte :). Men så skifter ejernavnene vel også i det tilfælde
<Zilvador> Men mange tak for oplysningerne
<Zilvador> AJenbo?
<wangerin> Netop, men det er stadigvæk den aktuelle formand/kasserer som tegner foreningen (forventer jeg)
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Det har du vel ret i
<AJenbo> Jeg har lige prøvet at indsætte mig adsense konto på siden
<AJenbo> Men reklamerne vises ikke og når jeg kigger nærmere retunere google en "403 forbidden"
<AJenbo> Hvis jeg efterspørg samme reklame men rapportere et andet domæne der den ud til at komme længere så det virker til at vi er blevet banlyst helt og adeles fra google anoncer :(
<AJenbo> Det er mærkeligt hvad der er sket og at vi ikke kan få dem i tale
<Zilvador> Hmm...ikke godt.
<AJenbo> Jeg har der for ind til videre blot helt fjernet reklame feltet og håber ikke mig google konto bliver lukket...
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at jeg selv lige vil forsøge at opnå kontakt med dem.
<AJenbo> slut/
<Zilvador> Momsemor?
<Momsemor> En forening kan vel godt "eje" et mobilnummer, eller?  /
<Zilvador> Jeg ved det ikke selv
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Men det kunne da være en mulighed
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> Det kan de sagtens, men så stiger prisen, da det anses for erhverv. Hvis formanden (eller en anden) ejer nummeret kan cbb levere det for 10kr/måned ellers er der fx telmore for 29kr/måned. /
<Zilvador> Aha...så det skal nok helst være tilknyttet en person
<Zilvador> Og naturligvis skal donationsindtægterne helst dække indtægten til nummeret for at være det værd :)
<Zilvador> Det kan jo komme an på en prøve
<Zilvador> Jeg vil prøve at se, om vi kan tage kontakt til Google på andre måder. Jeg antager, at Nicky har forsøgt at skrive nogle gange
<wangerin> Det ville spare lidt penge. Ja. På den anden side, hvid det står i foreningens navn bliver det lidt nemmere når formanden (eller hvem der nu står som ejer) skifter.
<Zilvador> Det var vist det, han sagde
<Zilvador> Sandt
<Zilvador> Andre der har noget til eventuelt?
<AJenbo> Zilvador: heldigvis er reklame folkene let letter at få fat på dat det er det google lever af. Dog kan det være det kun er adwords folk man kan snakke med :/
<Zilvador> Det ville vel også være tilstrækkeligt :)
<Zilvador> Jeg kan informere om, at der er fastsat en dato for næste Ubuntu Global Jam.
<AJenbo> Jeg har selv haft dem i røret dengang vores konto blev spæres pga. foreningen var under 14 år gammel og der med ikke må være på amerikanske sociale meider...
<Zilvador> Det er d. 6.-8. februar
<Zilvador> Så hvis nogle har lyst til at planlægge noget de dage, skal de være velkomne
<AJenbo> Det ville være en god mulighed for at hacke lidt på forummet :)
<Zilvador> AJenbo, skal foreningen var over 14 år?
<Zilvador> Ja, helt sikkert :)
<Zilvador> *være
<AJenbo> Zilvador: hvis det var en person og ikke en forening ja...
<Zilvador> Snakker vi om at sætte en Google Adsense-konto på sociale medier?
<AJenbo> Google+
<Zilvador> Hehe
<AJenbo> Det er efterhånden noget tid siden
<Zilvador> Men det lyder da til, at de er til at snakke med
<AJenbo> Det var Christian der fik indtastede datoen og jeg måtte så betale en dumme bøde til google med mit private dankort for at de ikke lukkede kontoen
<AJenbo> Zilvador: på ingen måde
<Zilvador> Ah :(
<Zilvador> Ikke så heldigt
<Zilvador> Men vi må se
<Zilvador> Jeg ville også gerne høre folk om, hvornår de synes, vi skal holde det næste møde.
<Momsemor> Næste IRC-møde tirsdag d. 27. januar 2015. Glædelig jul og godt nyt Ubuntu-år fra Jannie  :-)
<AJenbo> Jeg vik kun fat på reklame folk som blot sage at det vare ikke deres afdeling men hvis jeg ønskede at køre nogle reklamer ville de meget gerne hjælpe
<AJenbo> Man kan både få sælgere på dansk og engelsk
<Zilvador> Hehe...ja, d. 27. er nok det mest oplagte. Hvis det ikke er for langt væk.
<Momsemor> Nå, ja det kan være
<Zilvador> AJenbo, hmm...jeg er ikke selv så glade for sælgere. Men vi må se.
<wangerin> Det er vel reelt ikke længere en det plejer - der sker jo nok ikke alverdens de næste to uger ;-)
<AJenbo> jeg tror adwords folkene stillede mig og til adsense folkene og det kunne heller ikke hjælpe så jeg gave lidt op og skrivereiet hjalp heller ikke så jeg måtte bare betale.
<Momsemor> Ikke andet end jul og nytår
<Zilvador> Haha
<Zilvador> Ja...småting :)
<Zilvador> Er der stemning for den 27.?
<Zilvador> Eller før?
<Blueeyez> +
<wangerin> 27/1
<Momsemor> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Godt. SÃ¥ bliver det den 27.
<Zilvador> januar
<Blueeyez> er mødet slut?
<Momsemor> 2015
<Zilvador> 2015 :)
<Zilvador> Jeg har vist ikke mere.
<Zilvador> Hvis der ikke er andre... ?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> tak for denne gang til alle
<Blueeyez> i lige måde :-)
<Zilvador> Selv tak, Klaus
<Zilvador> Tak for i aften og for god ro og orden og alt det :)
<Momsemor> Glædelig jul og godt nyt Ubuntu-år :-)
<Blfriis> tak for i aften
<Zilvador> Ja, glædelig jul alle sammen! :)
<wangerin> God jul fra det sønderjydske
<wangerin> Zilvador: Hvem er det der er kassemester?
<Zilvador> Hmm...kommer helt i tvivl. Er det stadig Christian?
<Zilvador> Det er neglesaks
<Zilvador> Peter
<Zilvador> wangerin, ^
<wangerin> Ok
